# beef heart



## hvtopiwala (Feb 26, 2013)

how many of u guys feed beef heart?

is there any part of the heart i cannot feed or do i just slice up that sucker into the right portion size? what does it look like inside the heart lol..kinda curious


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Mine love, love beef heart. We just bought 100 pounds last night. We feed it all. 

Liz


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

You can feed the whole thing. Inside its chambered. A whole heart will come with a fat cap on top which is fine to feed and adds valuable fat to the meal since heart alone is all muscle. My dogs like heart. It is my staple red meat when my freebies and cheap scores run dry.


----------



## hvtopiwala (Feb 26, 2013)

nice! what other red meats are generally cheap otehr than beef heart?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

uhm...none. LOL. Unless you can find sales. I have seen people find pork on sale for similar prices. Wild deer meat is free if you can get it. Check your grocery store ads, Craigslist, and your local hunters for deals


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

hvtopiwala said:


> nice! what other red meats are generally cheap otehr than beef heart?


Ha! Depends on what you call cheap, I consider red meat under $3 a pound cheap... but that's also grass-fed and good quality. You can find cheaper red meats in the grocery store on sale usually... or do you maybe have a co-op in your area? Do you have an Asian Market?! They have some fun, cheaper stuff there.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Heart to me is about the best boneless red meat you can feed. Mine love it! I don't think I have ever heard of a dog not liking it.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

The bang for your buck is with hearts because it's high in nutrition and lower in cost. Pork hearts are good too. I also get chicken hearts. But I think beef is the best - I do mix it in with other proteins because I don't think a raw diet should be one protein, but it and pork hearts are definitely a staple, and affordable.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Exactly what FBarnes said. They are a staple for my dog as well (beef/pork/chicken hearts.)

Sometimes, though, I will ask the butcher to trim the fat off-- it it's over an inch thick, I would rather pay for the heart muscle itself rather than gobs of fat. Sometimes I will feed them with the fat cap, though, as the fat is good (in general.)


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

[SUB][/SUB]We like the heart plus the aorta If you can find it, he chews it like bubble gum! :lol:

We feed lots of heart, it's so nutrient rich, especially quality, happy cow, but heart from anywhere is going to be very nutrient rich. We have hundreds of lbs of venison heart.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

beef heart is a staple for mine also. They do amazing on it. I use to get it pretty cheap, but prices have gone up recently so it's getting expensive. I will pay the price for it though because you can see a difference in my dogs when they have and have not had it.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

RiverRun said:


> beef heart is a staple for mine also. They do amazing on it. I use to get it pretty cheap, but prices have gone up recently so it's getting expensive. I will pay the price for it though because you can see a difference in my dogs when they have and have not had it.


Beef tongue here is $4 a pound. I keep wondering what wonderful, expensive dish people are making with beef tongue that costs as much as steak.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

FBarnes said:


> Beef tongue here is $4 a pound. I keep wondering what wonderful, expensive dish people are making with beef tongue that costs as much as steak.


We get it for two a lb, grass fed/finished, and free range happy cows... My grandma used to boil it, bake it, peel it, and slice it for Lunch meat. uke:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

just slice that sucker up and feed with abandon. 

the only hearts i don't feed are chicken hearts because they are not worth the expense compared to the nutritional real estate 

if, however, i had teeny dogs, i'd feed chicken hearts, as they would be perfectly sized.

here, we feed lamb, venison, beef, bison hearts.....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

FBarnes said:


> Beef tongue here is $4 a pound. I keep wondering what wonderful, expensive dish people are making with beef tongue that costs as much as steak.


deli. num.


----------



## hvtopiwala (Feb 26, 2013)

yeah im picking up some beef hearts today, and some pork picnics...get those relatively cheap. chicken quarters and pork ribs are my goto bone-in meats.


----------

